# Utah's Poll For 2006 Rally



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

Maybe Ive got some things mixed up here (which is not unusual) but wasnt a poll taken for a Rally in 2006 for the Northwest already with Utah being the most polled place?? Maybe I have this mixed up with 2 rallys going in 2006 at the same time.
Will look for posts from the gp.
Thanks
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2blackdogs,

You are thinking of the proposed Western U.S. rally, which was an offshoot of the proposed National rally (as a means of reducing travel distances). In that case, Utah seemed to be the best spot.

The Northwest rally, on the other hand is more of a regional affair, focusing on Oregon/Washington/Idaho/B.C. Outbackers. Of course, any Outbacker is welcome, and encouraged to join us, but the location will be in the Northwest.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> 2blackdogs,
> 
> You are thinking of the proposed Western U.S. rally, which was an offshoot of the proposed National rally (as a means of reducing travel distances). In that case, Utah seemed to be the best spot.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug,
Got it straight now!
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------

